# East Texas Roasted Duck



## stormbringer (Dec 6, 2006)

East Texas Roasted Duck
Ingredients:
Duck, such as Wood Duck, Mallard, Gadwall, Wigeon, etc. (skinned or skinless it does not matter),
Margarine,
Salt and Pepper.


You can roast more than one duck at the same timeusing this recipe.


Pre-heat oven to 500 degrees.


Place a couple of tablespoons of margarine in a contaner and microwave until melted. Brush melted margarine on the inside cavity and outside of the duck. Then, sprinkle (a lot) of salt and pepper on the inside cavity and outside of the duck. Place the duck, breast side up, on a plate and set in the refrigerator until all of the margerine congeals. 


Normally, the duck will be ready to roast by the time the oven is fully heated. When ready, place the duck on a broiling pan, breast side up, and into the oven. The 500 degree heat will immediately sear the outside of the duck. Do not be surprised if a sizzling sound is heard after a few minutes of cooking.


Roast the duck in the oven at 500 degrees for 15 minutes.
Then, turn down the heat to 375 degrees and continue cooking for another 10 minutes.


This simple recipe has created a lot of interest when served to folks who otherwise normally do not care for waterfowl. 


Your favorite rice recipe, biscuits, and wine will compliment this delicious critter.


In East Texas we say this is "Lerapin".


Enjoy.







*Edited by: stormbringer *


----------



## grapeman (Dec 7, 2006)

Stormbringer-
What type of wine do you serve with it - "Cold Duck- Champagne"?


Sounds Delicious! Gotta wait until next year though, they all flew down to Texas.


----------

